# Best Eldar HQ choice.



## zchdd18

I was just recently introduced to Warhammer 40k and decided to go with the Eldar. I heard from some people at my local game shop that Eldar are very hard to master, but once mastered they make a great army to play with. After I heard that I knew I had to get them. I wanted a challenge. So I went out and bought the Eldar Battle Force to get started. My only problem here is that it didn't come with an HQ choice. So my question to you guys is what would be a good HQ choice for a more troop oriented force. I saw the Avatar and it looks beastly but I'm concerned that it may be too slow? Any suggestions?


----------



## beenburned

Avatars too slow? It generally is in a small army, as in a small battle, your main tactic should be to run around you're opponents troops, as al other armies' fast things are generally a much more expensive fast attack choice. I'd recomend a farseer to start with, as it's easily the most versatile HQ as well as the potential to be the cheapest and the most expensive. Avatars I find only work well when they have a lot to support, and in turn a lot to support them, but I don't think he'll be much use used with the battle force on it's own. Better to tag team with a wraithlord or run up with some banshees or scorpions for me. Final choice is autarchs. I like them a lot, but they're also only good when used with specific units, such as shining spears or warp spiders, so I'd wait and get one when you know what you're doing with them. But yeah farseers are great, and will boot the effectiveness of your army tenfold ina small battle.


----------



## zchdd18

beenburned said:


> It generally is in a small army. I'd recomend a farseer to start with, as it's easily the most versatile HQ as well as the potential to be the cheapest and the most expensive. Avatars I find only work well when they have a lot to support, and in turn a lot to support them, but I don't think he'll be much use used with the battle force on it's own. Better to tag team with a wraithlord or run up with some banshees or scorpions for me. Final choice is autarchs. I like them a lot, but they're also only good when used with specific units, such as shining spears or warp spiders, so I'd wait and get one when you know what you're doing with them. But yeah farseers are great, and will boot the effectiveness of your army tenfold ina small battle.


What exactly do the farseers do? I don't have the codex because they didn't have one in stock so can someone explain to me really quick what they do?


----------



## Spot The Grot

they use psychic powers to give rerolls at almost everything aka they make you units better or buffed for some people


----------



## beenburned

Well, they're psykers, and their best powers are guide and fortune I'd say. a farseer with either is well under 100 points, and they let you reroll to hit rolls and armour saves on your troops respectively. They turn what can be a powerful volley of fire (bladestorm for example which makes dire avengers assualt 3) into an unstoppable barrage that even terminators have to fear, or wraithguard into a nigh unstoppable unit with 3+ rerollable saves. Other poweres include the ability to snipe enemy characters with no risk to yourself, getting rerolled to wound rolls on an enemy unit (combine that with rerolling to hit and the unit you shoot at won't be seeing much of the rest of the game) and a large blast template which is fantastic against low toughness and leadership models, and can also expose the vulnerable rear armour of a tank.

Don't forget that you can only have 2 out of these 5 per game, and even taking 2 takes the points up high. In a small game my reccomendation is to stick him in the middle of your army with guide and have fun killing a lot easier.


----------



## zchdd18

beenburned said:


> Well, they're psykers, and their best powers are guide and fortune I'd say. a farseer with either is well under 100 points, and they let you reroll to hit rolls and armour saves on your troops respectively. They turn what can be a powerful volley of fire (bladestorm for example which makes dire avengers assualt 3) into an unstoppable barrage that even terminators have to fear, or wraithguard into a nigh unstoppable unit with 3+ rerollable saves. Other poweres include the ability to snipe enemy characters with no risk to yourself, getting rerolled to wound rolls on an enemy unit (combine that with rerolling to hit and the unit you shoot at won't be seeing much of the rest of the game) and a large blast template which is fantastic against low toughness and leadership models, and can also expose the vulnerable rear armour of a tank.
> 
> Don't forget that you can only have 2 out of these 5 per game, and even taking 2 takes the points up high. In a small game my reccomendation is to stick him in the middle of your army with guide and have fun killing a lot easier.


Wow! Farseer seems awesome. I think I'm going to be taking him for sure. Maybe with the re-roll hits and re-roll wounds powers. Don't you attach the farseer with a squad? If so, what squad would you guys recommend I put this guy with? I'm thinking DA or possible a squad of 3 War Walkers when I get them.


----------



## beenburned

DA and War Walkers are my squads of choice too actually, although rerolling to wound with howling banshees is incredibly handy, as against MEQs they need 5+ which can take the punch out of their power weapons. Dark reapers become the deadliest thing against MEQs with a farseer added, and as said, fortuning wraithguard is the way to go.

Also don't forget that taking farseers allows you to take warlocks which have more powers still. 45 points gets you a warlock and either a heavy flamer, a 5+ cover save for the whole squad he's with (rerollable with the farseer power fortune remember), rerolls on failed leadership tests and he can give a whole squad +1WS and +1I. 

Farseers and warlocks are handy too in that they have witchblades, which count as lascannons against tanks and a 5/6 chance of wounding. Stick a wralock on a bike and he becomes one of your army's best AT weapons.


----------



## zchdd18

This may sound like a very noobish question, but how many HQ choices do you get? I see a lot of army list with 2 HQ choices?


----------



## Spot The Grot

obviously you have to bring one HQ always as its compulsery but you are allowed a maximum of 2 HQ choices ie a farseer and an avatar


----------



## LordWaffles

Eldraaaaaad


----------



## beenburned

LordWaffles said:


> Eldraaaaaad


Begone foul cheese demon.


----------



## zchdd18

Spot The Grot said:


> obviously you have to bring one HQ always as its compulsery but you are allowed a maximum of 2 HQ choices ie a farseer and an avatar


Ok, cool. I'm most likely going to be going with a Farseer and an Avatar.


----------



## newsun

should this post be one level up in general 40k tactics or in the eldar army list section?


----------



## genjuros

I have always taken Avatar with a farseer and his bodyguard of warlocks right behind him.Fortune the Avatar every turn and brag about hw tough he is 3+ armour 4+invurn re-rollable


----------



## Steel Nathan

Really, Yriel is my favourite. Many many attacks, 2+ to wound and no save goodness :grin:

But you can't really say that "there is a best HQ character in Eldar"(as in most armies :wink. Every, well mostly, every Eldar character has one use for him, although there are better characters. 

Farseer: This is the dude that you're going to see in almost everyone's army list, and I bet you every Eldar player has some model of him. What's great about this guy is that you can find a use for him for basically anything. Sometimes you have too many uses for him! You have the wounding doom, the hitting guide for the crappy BS shooting dudes, fortune for the already-near impossible guys to kill, Mind War to take out the "extras" of a squad, and Eldrich Storm which can take down hordes of people. 

And to boot, he has Warlocks. LOTS OF THEM!!! AND... they can go on bikes too *shudders*

My Personal Score: 5/5! 

Autarch: The ultimate stragegy guy. The complete ass kicker in combat when you want to use him. The guy with soooo many options.... yeah this guy's good. Like the Farseer, this guy can go with almost any squad and complete almost any job, although the farseer seems like a better choice in most cases (including me :laugh. He can go bike form with the laser lance and go with the Shining Spears and completely kill off everyone. He can go with the Warp Spiders and completely assassinate the enemy units. Hell he can even be good with the Dark Reapers or the Fire Dragons, but it's not like they need him anyways. 

But this dude is definitly worth considering if you want a Close Combat army. 

My Personal Score: 4.5/5! 

Avatar: The sweet, big, scary, creepy, huge son of a bitch! Despite his slow speed, he's probably one of the more powerful HQ's in the game by far! His shooting abilites is limitless, but in CC, he's a big red killing machine. WIth an amazing Invun save, incrediable WS, and ok Strength and Toughness, Attacks and Initiative, I'd say he's worth the points. But really because of his speed, people seem don't to take him alot, and that's a real shame too. But I guess speed is probably one of the more important things that the Eldar army need to have. 

Overall, good CC unit. Probably one of the best CC units in the Eldar army, but definitly not invinciable. 

My Personal Score: 4/5 

Eldrad: This dude is an awesome guy to have on the battlefield. He has literally anything a Farseer can have, minus the jetbike. Althought he does pose on problem: He's too expensive! Honestly, IMO, he's WAY too much to be using. Generally a Farseer only has one purpose(sometimes 2) on the battlefield. Yes he has a amazing invun save, yes he ignores wounds. But guess what? He's not that great in combat. Despite his crappy amount of attacks, he's pretty usless once he's in combat. 

Amazing character, but he has way too much. And when points are a factor, you don;t want to spend 200+ points one on HQ where you're only going to use maybe half of him. 

My Personal Score: 2.5/5

Yriel: Here we go! An amazing unit none the less. The only thing that sucks is his cursed rule, but other than that, an awesome character. He is the ultimate heavy infantry killer, and a serious Monstorus Creature killer. He doesn't really do well against horde guys, but he's still sweet. And he get's the advantages of a regular autarch, bonus! He can really do damage against the armies that you normally have trouble with, and it makes the shooty armies cry (like Tau :laugh. Aside from the cursed rule, his Toughness isn't that good either, which makes him easier to die. 

Overall, good, fast, badass unit. And it really fits well for an Iyanden army as well :wink: 

My Personal Score: 4.5/5 (although this score is a bit biased) 

Phoenix Lord Asurmen: Mmm one of the better Phoenix Lords, but also probably not worth the points he costs (despite his fluff, but really, does he need to be the most expensive guy?). I say he has good weapons and that, but all together, he's probably one of the two Phoenix Lords you want to stay away from, well seeing that you're looking for competative guys anyways. The only good thing that makes him better then the rest is his 4+ invunerable save, which ther others (sadly) don't have any. I'm not saying he's a terrible choice, but there's better... for a cheaper price to boot. 

Good charater, amazing fluff, ok weapons/abilites. But his points is probably a bit too much for him to use for the serious competative player, seeing that you want a challange anyways. 

My Personal Score: 3.5/5 

Phoenix Lord Karandras: Heh, this is probably one of the most badass Phoenix Lord that the Eldar have (IMO :wink. Besides the fact that he can lay down a crapload of attacks (with or without charging), he's not someone you want to screw around with. Again, it's the points that makes most people use him only in the smaller games, but in reality, he's kinda worth it. Don't you think? He's also a pretty good Tank killer with the Scorpion's Claw and the plasma gernades, although there's better units for that job. The only bad thing about him is that his good attacks is a powerfist, which isn't fast at all for Eldar . And he's probably dead against power weapon marines and that without an invunerable save. However, that can be solved with Shadowstriking onto some terrain for goodnes cover saves. 

Amazing guy to use in combat. Not really fast, but meh. I'll tell you, the Striking Scorpions got themselves a damn good Phoenix Lord. 

My Personal Score: 4.5/5 

Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra: He's probably one of the wierd Phoenix Lords. He's freaking amazing, yet he's half pointless at the same time. Yes it's true that he has an executioner built to a big shooty gun, hence being good in CC and shooty. But that's the problem: The Dark Reapers arn't really good for combat, they're shooting units for Gosh Sakes! If you want some amazing CC God, use a different Phoenix Lord. If you're going to use him for the Harvester, go ahead. He's alright, but teh Dark Reapers shouldn't go into CC anyways, or you are pretty much wasting them in the first place . 

Good guy on paper. But I personally wouldn't use him that much. 

My Personal Score: 4/5 

Phoenix Lord Jain Zar: Here we go! A close combat machine right here. Not only is she good alone, but imagine her charing with a squad of Banshee's on a doomed unit. Man she's hot! She has a few attacks, she is an all around amazing person to use in combat. A high Strength with the executioner, and a kickass Aspect to go with that. The only thing is the Furious Charge. She can get it, but her other homies can't, which they could really use it (for the bonus Strength part anyways). But that's not a big deal really. Even with that she's still an awesome character. Oh, and she's also the cheapest Phoenix Lord to boot. 

Pretty much solid HQ, great attacks, abilities, and a point cost. 

My Personal Score: 4.5/5 

Phoenix Lord Baharroth: Hmm well here's the perfect example where a unit isn't that good, and their lord isn't really either. He's pretty much a HQ that has all of the Swooping Hawks best and possible weapons/skills in their Aspect. Well honestly, they're not that great in the first place, and neither is Baharroth. The real only good thing they're good for is tank huniting with their gernades, and light infanty killing with their guns. And honestly, Hit and Run isn't going to help Baharroth take out the enemy tanks anytime soon. 

Probably(again.. IMO) the worst HQ unit in the game. Pointless, not needed, and wayyyyy too much 

My Personal Score: 1/5 

Phoenix Lord Fuegan: Now normally I don't prefere to give my Fire Dragons and exarchs and such but DAMN, this guy's good! Not only does he have the amazing guns and crap that the Fire Dragons are good for, but he has an amazing CCW, and Feel No Pain! (yes yes I'm aware it's nerfed now, but hell, it's still friggin FNP!). Chances are, once you fire off those mass fusion guns, there's still guys standing, and they're going to charge and possibly massacure you, but with Fuegan, that won't be a problem . Think of him as a defender of a fragile squad. He's something definitly worth considering (and he's not that expensive to boot). Although I'd consider other characters better he's probably one of the better ones.

This dude is probably one of those HQ's where some hate and some like. It's really based on your opinion. 

My Personal Score: 4/5


----------



## beenburned

Eldrad is worth it for divination alone I say, and the ability to cast 3 powers a turn...no, he's just broken. 6/5, he broke the rules, kick him out of the game. 

HOHO. Joking aside, he's much better then you give him credit for.

Juts gonna point out, in the previous edition, baharoth was pretty awesome. Such a shame. He could keep on rolling to hit if he hit.

Oh yeah, and concerning Maugen Ra. Well I've always really liked him. Adding a lot of pinning rending shots helps when the dark reapers are concerned, and his Harvester is a great detterent for infiltrating, fast, small units trying to tie up the Reapers for the battle. Think how annoying a unit of scarabs would be against your basic Reaper squad. Now think about How much easier they'll die when Maugen Ra starts IDing them. Saved my ass that did.


----------



## Steel Nathan

Replay away! 



> Eldrad is worth it for divination alone I say, and the ability to cast 3 powers a turn...no, he's just broken. 6/5, he broke the rules, kick him out of the game.


That's very true, too true <.<. In my defense he's not that great in 1500 and less games (ok, maybe 1500 is alright). But in all honesty, I'd still prefered a one/two powered farseer. 



> Oh yeah, and concerning Maugen Ra. Well I've always really liked him. Adding a lot of pinning rending shots helps when the dark reapers are concerned, and his Harvester is a great detterent for infiltrating, fast, small units trying to tie up the Reapers for the battle. Think how annoying a unit of scarabs would be against your basic Reaper squad. Now think about How much easier they'll die when Maugen Ra starts IDing them. Saved my ass that did.


That's true too. I'm not saying he's a bad character (anybody saying that deserves a swift kick in the ass) but the executioner and that is a bit pointless. 

BTW: He has Rending AND Pinning? Damn he's better then I thought...


----------



## genjuros

Khandras the shadow hunter is crazy agisnt rank and file troops with his 8 attacks at str9!!! on the charge


----------



## jonatron

Well, they're psykers, and their best powers are guide and fortune I'd say. a farseer with either is well under 100 points, and they let you reroll to hit rolls and armour saves on your troops respectively. They turn what can be a powerful volley of fire (bladestorm for example which makes dire avengers assualt 3) into an unstoppable barrage that even terminators have to fear, or wraithguard into a nigh unstoppable unit with 3+ rerollable saves. Other poweres include the ability to snipe enemy characters with no risk to yourself, getting rerolled to wound rolls on an enemy unit (combine that with rerolling to hit and the unit you shoot at won't be seeing much of the rest of the game) and a large blast template which is fantastic against low toughness and leadership models, and can also expose the vulnerable rear armour of a tank.

Don't forget that you can only have 2 out of these 5 per game, and even taking 2 takes the points up high. In a small game my reccomendation is to stick him in the middle of your army with guide and have fun killing a lot easier.


DUDE u have to be kidding, in small games doom is invaluable, guide and fortune are powers which have finer applications and are best ultilised at higher point game levels
( ex. fortune seer council or wraithguard, guide dire avengers or War Walkers),
i personally think that in any games 1000pts or less a farseer with just doom proves its worth and can devestate the enemy, of course each player has different opinions( doom i regard as the most tactically flexable power)


----------



## SpaNNerZ

jonatron said:


> doom i regard as the most tactically flexable power



I'll Go along with that, nothin can help more than one unit a turn more than Doom, plus your opponent doesnt like you yelling out DOOOOOOOOM everytime you use it.



Steel Nathan said:


> Phoenix Lord Baharroth: Hmm well here's the perfect example where a unit isn't that good, and their lord isn't really either. He's pretty much a HQ that has all of the Swooping Hawks best and possible weapons/skills in their Aspect. Well honestly, they're not that great in the first place, and neither is Baharroth. The real only good thing they're good for is tank huniting with their gernades, and light infanty killing with their guns. And honestly, Hit and Run isn't going to help Baharroth take out the enemy tanks anytime soon.
> 
> Probably(again.. IMO) the worst HQ unit in the game. Pointless, not needed, and wayyyyy too much
> 
> My Personal Score: 1/5


:wacko: for one I LOVE SWOOPING HAWKS
and two everyone bags Baharroth, but it depends on how you play
He fits my play style perfectly, I reckon he's great.
Up too 24" charge, hitting on 4's, and Hit and Run he is the most destructive fast vehicle hunter I know. Landspeeders beware.

peace out


----------



## Kronus

newsun said:


> should this post be one level up in general 40k tactics or in the eldar army list section?


Don't want to burst a bubble or seem out of place but Newsun is right. General tactical questions concerning which unit is better then another and so on go in the tactics section. The tactica section is for tacticas, stratergy guides relating to one or more aspects of 40k, after all 



Steel Nathan said:


> Really, Yriel is my favourite. Many many attacks, 2+ to wound and no save goodness :grin:
> 
> But you can't really say that "there is a best HQ character in Eldar"(as in most armies :wink. Every, well mostly, every Eldar character has one use for him, although there are better characters.
> 
> Farseer: This is the dude that you're going to see in almost everyone's army list, and I bet you every Eldar player has some model of him. What's great about this guy is that you can find a use for him for basically anything. Sometimes you have too many uses for him! You have the wounding doom, the hitting guide for the crappy BS shooting dudes, fortune for the already-near impossible guys to kill, Mind War to take out the "extras" of a squad, and Eldrich Storm which can take down hordes of people.
> 
> And to boot, he has Warlocks. LOTS OF THEM!!! AND... they can go on bikes too *shudders*
> 
> My Personal Score: 5/5!
> 
> Autarch: The ultimate stragegy guy. The complete ass kicker in combat when you want to use him. The guy with soooo many options.... yeah this guy's good. Like the Farseer, this guy can go with almost any squad and complete almost any job, although the farseer seems like a better choice in most cases (including me :laugh. He can go bike form with the laser lance and go with the Shining Spears and completely kill off everyone. He can go with the Warp Spiders and completely assassinate the enemy units. Hell he can even be good with the Dark Reapers or the Fire Dragons, but it's not like they need him anyways.
> 
> But this dude is definitly worth considering if you want a Close Combat army.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4.5/5!
> 
> Avatar: The sweet, big, scary, creepy, huge son of a bitch! Despite his slow speed, he's probably one of the more powerful HQ's in the game by far! His shooting abilites is limitless, but in CC, he's a big red killing machine. WIth an amazing Invun save, incrediable WS, and ok Strength and Toughness, Attacks and Initiative, I'd say he's worth the points. But really because of his speed, people seem don't to take him alot, and that's a real shame too. But I guess speed is probably one of the more important things that the Eldar army need to have.
> 
> Overall, good CC unit. Probably one of the best CC units in the Eldar army, but definitly not invinciable.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4/5
> 
> Eldrad: This dude is an awesome guy to have on the battlefield. He has literally anything a Farseer can have, minus the jetbike. Althought he does pose on problem: He's too expensive! Honestly, IMO, he's WAY too much to be using. Generally a Farseer only has one purpose(sometimes 2) on the battlefield. Yes he has a amazing invun save, yes he ignores wounds. But guess what? He's not that great in combat. Despite his crappy amount of attacks, he's pretty usless once he's in combat.
> 
> Amazing character, but he has way too much. And when points are a factor, you don;t want to spend 200+ points one on HQ where you're only going to use maybe half of him.
> 
> My Personal Score: 2.5/5
> 
> Yriel: Here we go! An amazing unit none the less. The only thing that sucks is his cursed rule, but other than that, an awesome character. He is the ultimate heavy infantry killer, and a serious Monstorus Creature killer. He doesn't really do well against horde guys, but he's still sweet. And he get's the advantages of a regular autarch, bonus! He can really do damage against the armies that you normally have trouble with, and it makes the shooty armies cry (like Tau :laugh. Aside from the cursed rule, his Toughness isn't that good either, which makes him easier to die.
> 
> Overall, good, fast, badass unit. And it really fits well for an Iyanden army as well :wink:
> 
> My Personal Score: 4.5/5 (although this score is a bit biased)
> 
> Phoenix Lord Asurmen: Mmm one of the better Phoenix Lords, but also probably not worth the points he costs (despite his fluff, but really, does he need to be the most expensive guy?). I say he has good weapons and that, but all together, he's probably one of the two Phoenix Lords you want to stay away from, well seeing that you're looking for competative guys anyways. The only good thing that makes him better then the rest is his 4+ invunerable save, which ther others (sadly) don't have any. I'm not saying he's a terrible choice, but there's better... for a cheaper price to boot.
> 
> Good charater, amazing fluff, ok weapons/abilites. But his points is probably a bit too much for him to use for the serious competative player, seeing that you want a challange anyways.
> 
> My Personal Score: 3.5/5
> 
> Phoenix Lord Karandras: Heh, this is probably one of the most badass Phoenix Lord that the Eldar have (IMO :wink. Besides the fact that he can lay down a crapload of attacks (with or without charging), he's not someone you want to screw around with. Again, it's the points that makes most people use him only in the smaller games, but in reality, he's kinda worth it. Don't you think? He's also a pretty good Tank killer with the Scorpion's Claw and the plasma gernades, although there's better units for that job. The only bad thing about him is that his good attacks is a powerfist, which isn't fast at all for Eldar . And he's probably dead against power weapon marines and that without an invunerable save. However, that can be solved with Shadowstriking onto some terrain for goodnes cover saves.
> 
> Amazing guy to use in combat. Not really fast, but meh. I'll tell you, the Striking Scorpions got themselves a damn good Phoenix Lord.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4.5/5
> 
> Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra: He's probably one of the wierd Phoenix Lords. He's freaking amazing, yet he's half pointless at the same time. Yes it's true that he has an executioner built to a big shooty gun, hence being good in CC and shooty. But that's the problem: The Dark Reapers arn't really good for combat, they're shooting units for Gosh Sakes! If you want some amazing CC God, use a different Phoenix Lord. If you're going to use him for the Harvester, go ahead. He's alright, but teh Dark Reapers shouldn't go into CC anyways, or you are pretty much wasting them in the first place .
> 
> Good guy on paper. But I personally wouldn't use him that much.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4/5
> 
> Phoenix Lord Jain Zar: Here we go! A close combat machine right here. Not only is she good alone, but imagine her charing with a squad of Banshee's on a doomed unit. Man she's hot! She has a few attacks, she is an all around amazing person to use in combat. A high Strength with the executioner, and a kickass Aspect to go with that. The only thing is the Furious Charge. She can get it, but her other homies can't, which they could really use it (for the bonus Strength part anyways). But that's not a big deal really. Even with that she's still an awesome character. Oh, and she's also the cheapest Phoenix Lord to boot.
> 
> Pretty much solid HQ, great attacks, abilities, and a point cost.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4.5/5
> 
> Phoenix Lord Baharroth: Hmm well here's the perfect example where a unit isn't that good, and their lord isn't really either. He's pretty much a HQ that has all of the Swooping Hawks best and possible weapons/skills in their Aspect. Well honestly, they're not that great in the first place, and neither is Baharroth. The real only good thing they're good for is tank huniting with their gernades, and light infanty killing with their guns. And honestly, Hit and Run isn't going to help Baharroth take out the enemy tanks anytime soon.
> 
> Probably(again.. IMO) the worst HQ unit in the game. Pointless, not needed, and wayyyyy too much
> 
> My Personal Score: 1/5
> 
> Phoenix Lord Fuegan: Now normally I don't prefere to give my Fire Dragons and exarchs and such but DAMN, this guy's good! Not only does he have the amazing guns and crap that the Fire Dragons are good for, but he has an amazing CCW, and Feel No Pain! (yes yes I'm aware it's nerfed now, but hell, it's still friggin FNP!). Chances are, once you fire off those mass fusion guns, there's still guys standing, and they're going to charge and possibly massacure you, but with Fuegan, that won't be a problem . Think of him as a defender of a fragile squad. He's something definitly worth considering (and he's not that expensive to boot). Although I'd consider other characters better he's probably one of the better ones.
> 
> This dude is probably one of those HQ's where some hate and some like. It's really based on your opinion.
> 
> My Personal Score: 4/5


Nice work by the way. While i have a lsightly different experience cocerning them you hit a lot of positives and I am sure a lot of people will benefit from the shared knowledge. Rep on route :good:


----------



## Black Angel

OK, I dont play eldar, but i've been told that you can take, like, a farseer and an avatar, and then still take Phoenix Lords in seperate squads and they dont count as one of your maximum HQ count, is this true?? Cause if it is it sorta cheeses up the army a good deal doesnt it...


----------



## Someguy

Black Angel said:


> is this true??


No

And take your filthy rules-related questions to the rules area, by the way, or buy the codex.

Eldar HQs inform, and are informed by, the rest of the army. Eldrad is ubiquitous, but other than that you will tend to see autarchs with reserve lists, farseers with biker councils and so on. It's therefore quite difficult to say which HQ is best, because each one is so much part of a larger army. It's very easy to say which HQ goes with which style of play, but harder to say which style is better.


----------



## Longinus

I think that its up to play style and thats its a personal thing, what I might think is the best HQ is the best HQ for me but that does not mean that you or any other think the same way. The best thing is to find some guidelines and try things out and see what you think is the best for you. Overall I could see a cheap farseer being a better option than any of the other HQ (points wise).


----------



## TheKingElessar

IMO, the order is thus:
Eldrad>Yriel/JetSeer>Maugan Ra>Karandras/Fuegan/regular Autarch>regular Farseer/Jain Zar/Avatar>Asurmen>Baharroth.

IMO, Steel Nathan fails to take into account that Eldrad has a higher T, better Sv, free equipment, Divination, a power weapon, the ability to recast a Power, and the fact that _any_ Farseer shouldn't be allowed into combat he won't win, and Eldrad is far better than regular FSs when forced to CC. He also, for some reason, assumes Maugan Ra would be used alongside Reapers, when his weapon is suited for light infantry killing - he's better with a Seer Council, or even alone. Also, how Yriel gets the same score as a regular Autarch is a complete mystery to me - he doesn't get, or need, Haywire Grenades, Jump Jenny, or Wings. He is, in virtually all respects, greatly superior to the regular Autarch.


----------



## Siphon

I'll throw in my two cents for what it is worth. Most people have explained the ups and downs of each, this is simply how I view them.

My order (in general)

1. Eldrad - only negative is that he is not Eternal. One lucky shot if you leave him out in the open and it's a serious waste otherwise it does not get better then this.

2. Maugan Ra - this guy is bees knees. He's so close to Eldrad in awesomeness (to me anyway), but in the end he loses to the old man because of Eldrad's sick sick divination ability.

3. Yriel - Again, I wish he was Eternal, but that might make him beyond overpowered. His one weakness is that the things he is great at killing (MCs and TEQs) can often one shot him back.

4. Farseer - I'm not differentiating between the different builds, they all have their purposes. This hero wins because of that versitility. 

5. Karandras - Pure sickness in combat and he is a god among his own Aspect. You pretty much have to have a unit of SS though to make him shine.

6. Fuegan - Tough as nails with troop and vehicle killing ability, his one serious weakness is no Invul save. 

7. Avatar - He gets knocked for being slow. That's really his only weakness. Too bad he belongs to an extremely fast army. That said...I really like him in 500 pt games with some DA's and pathfinders. Maybe a shuriken cannon vyper if you can fit it in.

8. Autarch - Lots of different builds, but most of them are underwhelming and needs to be included only in very tightly knit armies based around him.

9. Jain zar - She's great in combat don't get me wrong, but I'd rather use most of the others above. She also doesn't really add anything to her Aspect like the other lords do. Furious charge...but only for herself. At least Fuegan makes FD's have some kick in combat, Karandras gives TEQ and vehicle style killing to his SS.

10. Asurman - Too expensive, but if he cost maybe 30 points less, he could move up a few spots. Eternal and Invul save. Whew...

11. Baharroth - would be a good hero if he actually had a nice weapon to go with the PL stat line and wings. Being stuck with the crappy SH gear drags him to almost complete uselessness in my eyes.


----------



## kain350

its all about uldrad, he can either go with a small army or a big army. he has good potential and helps unlock the potential of other units like DA's. guide used on DA's will do some major damage.


----------

